# Win and Name this Slingshot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought it's time to liven it up again... so let's have another shooting contest.

Distance: 10 meters, 33 feet.
Target: Hanging 12 ounce soda can
Time: How many times you can hit the soda can in 1 minute.

Video should include:
1)Introduce yourself,
2) Show the slingshot and ammo you're using
3) Say "I'm competing for the Pocket Predator slingshot, and this is my entry video".
4)Walk off the distance or use a tape measure
5) Time will begin with the release of the first shot
6) You can have a visible clock, but it's not necessary as we can all see the time on the video mark
7) Video should be posted to Youtube.com no later than midnight on October 10th 2010.

You may post more than one video, only your best attempt will count.

First prize is the naming rights and this unnamed Pocket Predator series one in G10









Second prize is this unnamed Pocket Predator in wood laminate









Alright now... let's have some fun!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

dudee im so in!
im going for the first prize,
also if it will take me more than 3 hours!

can a ordinary coca cola can be used?


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Very good idea! Love it! Think i will have to get in on this one


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You can use any 12 ounce or smaller can you want.
Nicks, grazes, etc... count so long as they move the can.

Remember... you can shoot and post as many videos as you want, only your best one will count.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

That's great,
good luck everyone!
My camera's microphone is not working,
can I just edit and write what you say?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I won't compete, but here is the name! Vaquero Bill -- Tex


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Taschino Predatore i think would make a nice sounding name


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

What is the dead line Bill?









10 october


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

El Diablo works for me.
Philly


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I really like the look of that second wooden one. But I think, for the general population, you would almost have to name these models "The WTF". That's what they'd be thinking trying to figure out what it is. Without the bandset giving me a hint, I was almost in that same boat myself.

I think I would call it "The Klingon". Those dudes have lots of different looking, but really cool weaponry. Like this slingshot!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I can hit a can at 10 meters almost every time. But the challenge is how many in a minute,.. that might be tough for me.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Geko needs to get in on this one and show us how it is done.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

30 ft is where i normaly stand! i might have a chance







ima try this cuz i want that slingshot


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good looking frame Bill! Love all the curves! "THE PREDATOR". I like that name for it! Flatband


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

There's no way I'd, but I'll submit a name anyway ... "Raptor".


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nirvana. When I see your shooter thats what it made me think of. Nirvana. This is the ultimate experience we are all shooting for. Nirvana, yea.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I can hit a can at 10 meters almost every time. But the challenge is how many in a minute,.. that might be tough for me.


I think tubes are faster to reload.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dgui said:


> I can hit a can at 10 meters almost every time. But the challenge is how many in a minute,.. that might be tough for me.


I think tubes are faster to reload.
[/quote]

I agree. I will probably use a trumark for this challange.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Below is an example of a video that would fit most of the criteria needed... except I didn't say my name or it was shooting for the chance to win a pocket predator... so it's not able to be used (even if I were competing).
I was shooting a pocket predator, the Cowboy.... which if you're wondering how to hold and shoot the slingshot with no name, it's the same as with the Cowboy.






In this video I was able to hit the can 10 times in 1 minute, with 11 shots fired. I won't be competing, as it wouldn't be fair... but that should give a benchmark for what's possible with flat bands. Using tubes might be faster, but accuracy may suffer.
Try out several ways and post them... it's all in good fun and is educational too.

With these videos, maybe we can take a step closer to solving the bands versus tubes controversy... it should be fun!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

philly said:


> El Diablo works for me.
> Philly


Doesn't that mean The Devil.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Vulcan .


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

This "biomechanical" beauty makes me think of an H.R GIGER creation, i would name it "Queen of the Zergs"


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sidewinder! But I'd never win that contest because it takes me about a minute to load the pouch.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

If the weathers fine at the weekend im in, rain tomorrow all day, thursday might get a chance friday rain again give me florida china australia, anywhere but here.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

so hit percentage doesn't count just the most hits in one minute.

Also just so knowbody starts making little shotshell balls, i'm assuming it has to be a single slug per shot


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

How bout, Vector or Intrepid


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, how bout, Tangent.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Ergomaniac!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> so hit percentage doesn't count just the most hits in one minute.
> 
> Also just so knowbody starts making little shotshell balls, i'm assuming it has to be a single slug per shot


That's why we need to see the slingshot AND ammo before you shoot in the video... that way no one gets to creative. Of course since loading time is a great consideration, I'm not sure you can load a shotshell as quickly as a steelie anyway though... If you're able to make 30 shots in a minute and hit 12 times, and another guy is able to shoot 12 times and hits 11, YOU win!

Considering the "world record" is 10 hits on 10 cans in one minute at 33'... Just guessing, but I'm thinking the winner will be able to put up 12+ hits in a minute... I know I'm able to do that and more pretty regularly now that I've practiced this format... and I'm sure there's a LOT better shots than me who'll try out.

Remember everybody... you can post as many videos as you like, only your BEST effort will count... watching others shoot is extremely helpful, seeing other slingshot designs and useage is helpful as well... it's amazing how much can be learned merely by observation.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep the names coming guys... just remember the winner gets the honor of naming the design... win it and the honor is your's or your suggestions may turn subliminal to the eventual winner... ya' never know!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The:

Bison
Ranchero
Bronco
Rustler
Roper
Cow-Poke
Liberator
Gladiator
Slayer
Ascender
Condor

will any of these do?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Cheetah

Lynx


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Hornet.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The:

Nomad

Comanchero


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawk

Hawkeye


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

dgui said:


> Hawk
> 
> Hawkeye


Your just a naming machine arn't cha!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Somebody call a medic!!!!! Dgui is OUT OF CONTROL and he can't stop!!!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> If the weathers fine at the weekend im in, rain tomorrow all day, thursday might get a chance friday rain again give me florida china australia, anywhere but here.


What if it's raining on tournament day?

Get your rain coat out and *PRACTICE* anyway.

Set up an umbrella stand and get under it while you shoot.
Use your imagination and you'll love shooting in the rain.

Make a challenge out of it instead of an excuse ( no offense) not practice.









Just some suggestions. *Looking at obstacles as challenges WILL*
*change your thinking and performance.* *Guaranteed!*

Take care...

Joe Musselwhite ( *Future Sling Shot Champion*)


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Phantom

Contender

Harrier

Corsair

Apocalypse


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The:

Rad

Ion

Alpha

Beta

Omega

Gamma

Tracer

Nuke


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

dgui said:


> Phantom
> 
> Contender
> 
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Tracker .


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Phantom
> 
> Contender
> 
> ...


LOL!!








[/quote]

Whatever !


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Gib said:


> Hawk
> 
> Hawkeye


Your just a naming machine arn't cha!
[/quote]

Im just tryin to get something for nothing !


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok here it is, The Buckaroo .


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Somebody call a medic!!!!! Dgui is OUT OF CONTROL and he can't stop!!!


Look here A Plus, the guy asked for names and he said keep them comin what else can I do ?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

One more, The Bronco .


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The thing looks like it has teeth so how about, The Shark .


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Shiv

The Shank


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The Topper .


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

THE GOUCHO FALCON
keeping whith the cowboy theme


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The:

Commando

Stealth

Reaper

Blitz


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Phantom
> 
> Contender
> 
> ...


LOL!!








[/quote]

Go Head and Laugh, I dont care. Ha! yourself.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

How about the Butcher Bird.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Less naming more videos!!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, i made a little test yesterday, without the cam: the fact is that in my case, butterfly style is very slow compared to normal style









But i think i will be in, just for the fun


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is my entry into the competition,as for the name I quite like the predator.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> This is my entry into the competition,as for the name I quite like the predator.


How about naming it after the engilsh bloke who is going to win it, THE HAWK, ha ha, told you you could give them a run for there money, i was going to have a go not now i cant do that, nice shooting jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just give it a go you may surprise yourself Jeff never say never mate.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Just give it a go you may surprise yourself Jeff never say never mate.


i would if i could use my rapid 7 air rifle, my camera is no good for that, or i would have had a go, i couldnt beat that but would have for fun, jeff


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright Jeff, you stepped up and your first attempt is *9* hits on the can in a minute.
EXCELLENT shooting mate!

Remember guys, you can and should post more than one video. It's good for the practice, and it's good for the sport.

And in fact... *IN THE EVENT OF A TIE* the criteria for the tie breaker will be different than what you may think... it will go to the one who posted the most entry videos first and _then_ who's hit percentage is the highest.

I'm of the mind that more videos on youtube is one of the things, among several, that will help promote this sport... so that's my first priority.... more exposure.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Alright Jeff, you stepped up and your first attempt is *9* hits on the can in a minute.
> EXCELLENT shooting mate!
> 
> Remember guys, you can and should post more than one video. It's good for the practice, and it's good for the sport.
> ...


It was hawk that was shooting, it takes me a min to pull the bands back ha ha, jeff


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry about that... it's Hawk with 9 hits and the win so far...

Also guys... there is a first AND second prize. Both are real nice slingshots!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Shooting tip #1:

If it takes a lot of effort, and therefore time to draw, steady, aim and fire... then reduce the weight of your bands. 
I didn't say you had to KILL the can, merely hit it hard enough to be heard on camera... that's all!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Shooting tip #1:If it takes a lot of effort, and therefore time to draw, steady, aim and fire... then reduce the weight of your bands. I didn't say you had to KILL the can, merely hit it hard enough to be heard on camera... that's all!


Thats what I did I usually shoot the 1745* but switched to 2040* for an easier draw I also used the bucket to hold the ammo as it had a ridge on it and as you can see on video they were in a single line easier to pick up rather than the pouch on my belt.I also intend to post another video using one of my handmade slingshots.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is my second entry this time using one of my handmade trophy slingshots


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, just name it the Hawk and be done with it ! That is the best shooting I have seen yet ! You need to go to China and show them how to do it bud ! I'm not even going to bother because I know when I have been soundly beaten. I wonder if Geko could shoot faster ! If you can't tell I am impressed. I knew you were good, but I didn't expect that good. You should be proud of your skill.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

smitty said:


> Yep, just name it the Hawk and be done with it ! That is the best shooting I have seen yet ! You need to go to China and show them how to do it bud ! I'm not even going to bother because I know when I have been soundly beaten. I wonder if Geko could shoot faster ! If you can't tell I am impressed. I knew you were good, but I didn't expect that good. You should be proud of your skill.

































dont think I could even make that many shots in a minute


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's some scary talent there!


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

I thought the can was supposed to be a 12oz soda can or smaller.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

redcard said:


> I thought the can was supposed to be a 12oz soda can or smaller.


In my case it will be automatically smaller, cause here in France, 12oz soda can don't exist


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

redcard said:


> I thought the can was supposed to be a 12oz soda can or smaller.


them cans are the same size, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

redcard said:


> I thought the can was supposed to be a 12oz soda can or smaller.


I dont know how big a soda can is either all I can say is this tin is 73mm wide and 108mm in length is that ok.If not I have smaller cans I will post another video at the weekend if it dries up it's raining at the moment.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I thought the can was supposed to be a 12oz soda can or smaller.


I dont know how big a soda can is either all I can say is this tin is 73mm wide and 108mm in length is that ok.If not I have smaller cans I will post another video at the weekend if it dries up it's raining at the moment.
[/quote]

Its a coke can hawk, in fact a coke can is taller,than the tin you used, jeff


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hawk,
According to my tape measure, a standard Coke can is 5" X 2.5", so that's approx. 12.5 square inches of from the front viewable/hitable area to shoot at. If the measurements you gave are correct then you're shooting at approx. 12.03 square inches.

But to keep it all uniform, if you'll shoot another video using a regular Coke can or whatever flavor you like, that'd be much appreciated.

Also, to everybody else: 
There are *TWO* prizes... a first AND second place prize. Both are real nice slingshots. So don't be afraid to post up your videos. The more videos you post the more you'll be promoting our sport and the cool shooting aspects of it.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Also, to everybody else:
> There are *TWO* prizes... a first AND second place prize. Both are real nice slingshots. So don't be afraid to post up your videos. The more videos you post the more you'll be promoting our sport and the cool shooting aspects of it.


Im tryin! But it keeps raining here and everytime i do get to go out I choke and cant hit the darn can more then 4 or 5 times lol. Then when i try again i devistate the can and have to go drink ANOTHER soda..


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I know exactly what you're saying Man... I can hit a can or even a smaller than can sized wiffle ball 12-14 times in a minute pretty regularly, but when it comes time to video it... it's like the whole process throws off my rhythm. 
The very first time I tried this format, I videoed it (Cowboy shootin video) and I was able to hit the can 10 times, firing off 11 shots in a minute. After that, I got 12 hits on video only one time, but the thing's quality wasn't good enough to post.

So anyway, I'm expecting to see some "sly dogs", who're much better shots than me and Hawk, come out and post their efforts towards the end of the contest... which isn't a good strategy, since it's quantity of videos that will break a tie.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Seems to be a lot of excuses here with redcard.joseph curwen.Gib and I cant beleive it Bill himself although Gib sounds like he is trying,Get on with it and post your video's, as you said bill the more video's you post the more chance you have this is your competition you decide whats valid and whats not if the video's ive posted are not valid then have them removed.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well im shocked, at least you could here every hit, a coke can is soft so what happens if a ball go.s right though and puts a hoie in it, and the next ball go,s though the hole ha ha, glad i havnt got a camera that will do the job, cos the way i shoot there would be only one hole in it and the rest would go though the hole,ha ha jeff

ps Hawk wait for he rain to stop and shred the can, and count all the hits out,


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hawk,
I can't compete in my own contest. It just wouldn't be right in my opinion. But I did post a video on page 1 of this thread to show an example of what the format should look something like (with the addition of saying you're shooting for the Pocket Predator slingshot and showing ammo):





11 shots with 10 hits in one minute.

NOW, in my opinion what you did is fine... but others will find fault with it. So it's not NECESSARY to shoot another video using a Coke, or the like, soda can... but it would be appreciated just to keep the drama from those who will 'holler' foul down to manageable levels.

Below is a repeat of the page one terms, for any who may need to be refreshed:
//////
I thought it's time to liven it up again... so let's have another shooting contest.

Distance: 10 meters, 33 feet.
Target: Hanging 12 ounce soda can
Time: How many times you can hit the soda can in 1 minute.

Video should include:
1)Introduce yourself,
2) Show the slingshot and ammo you're using
3) Say "I'm competing for the Pocket Predator slingshot, and this is my entry video".
4)Walk off the distance or use a tape measure
5) Time will begin with the release of the first shot
6) You can have a visible clock, but it's not necessary as we can all see the time on the video mark
7) Video should be posted to Youtube.com no later than midnight on October 10th 2010.

You may post more than one video, only your best attempt will count.

First prize is the naming rights and this unnamed Pocket Predator series one in G10









Second prize is this unnamed Pocket Predator in wood laminate









Alright now... let's have some fun!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope i wil have the time to make a try tomorrow as on sunday, it will be not possible for me, i have an archery course









Anyway, i am far to be as good as hawk









Btw, the most _frightening_ for me will be to speach in english in front of the cam


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

after a day of practicing I achieved 9 hits,
Bill, do you shot butterfly?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

u speak 2 languages man.thats somthin to be proud of..... dont be frightened..... back straight, chest out, head high................... use some swear words to, YELL the swear words, I know you know the swear words dude.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Seems to be a lot of excuses here with redcard.joseph curwen.Gib and I cant beleive it Bill himself although Gib sounds like he is trying,Get on with it and post your video's, as you said bill the more video's you post the more chance you have this is your competition you decide whats valid and whats not if the video's ive posted are not valid then have them removed.


Hey im definatly trying! No excuses, I just SUCK! haha


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmmm if you did enter and won you would save on packaging,I dont have any fizzy drinks in cans as they are bad for you but I will put on gloves and have a look through the bins at work for some tomorrow morning.I dont think I will have time to post a video tomorrow as I said I am at work then visiting garages looking for another car my rust bucket has had it,It depends how we get on.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> u speak 2 languages man.thats somthin to be proud of..... dont be frightened..... back straight, chest out, head high...................* use some swear words to, YELL the swear words, I know you know the swear words dude*.


Don't know what you mean


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Just a little precision: as a good french guy, from the north of his country, i will not shoot a 33cl soda can, but a 33cl beer can,

Hope it is ok?


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

So i took a video this morning, I got 8 shots in 1 min but as soon as i set my camera on the tripod and it gets a good view of the field im in it starts to choke out and goes real low frame rate so basically you hear it ping but i look like im shooting at 5fps LOL *sigh*


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Hmmmm if you did enter and won you would save on packaging,I dont have any fizzy drinks in cans as they are bad for you but I will put on gloves and have a look through the bins at work for some tomorrow morning.I dont think I will have time to post a video tomorrow as I said I am at work then visiting garages looking for another car my rust bucket has had it,It depends how we get on.


Thanks for that Hawk, shooting a soda can will put a lot of controversy to rest before it really begins to much.
As for me shooting in this contest... like I said, it just wouldn't be right. I haven't been shooting a slingshot for very long, especially this type with no wrist brace, but I have been a certified LEO sniper and a lot of the same principles carry over... so I will compete in the next video tournament that somebody else puts on though.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Seems to be a lot of excuses here with redcard.joseph curwen.Gib and I cant beleive it Bill himself although Gib sounds like he is trying,Get on with it and post your video's, as you said bill the more video's you post the more chance you have this is your competition you decide whats valid and whats not if the video's ive posted are not valid then have them removed.


I don't know where you read that I have a lot of excuses, IF you read that somewhere I would like to see it.







almost forgot the smiley face, wouldnt want anyone taking something the wrong way.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

woohoo managed 8 hits in a min again but this time on a video that didnt go all crazy! Uploading both because first video walks through the distance ect and the camera didnt end up going all messy until i set it up looking down the field on the tripod then it must be too much for it to handle!









Videos SOON!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks like something from the Klingons in Star Trek. So I would name it.... the Batleth!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

redcard said:


> Seems to be a lot of excuses here with redcard.joseph curwen.Gib and I cant beleive it Bill himself although Gib sounds like he is trying,Get on with it and post your video's, as you said bill the more video's you post the more chance you have this is your competition you decide whats valid and whats not if the video's ive posted are not valid then have them removed.


I don't know where you read that I have a lot of excuses, IF you read that somewhere I would like to see it.







almost forgot the smiley face, wouldnt want anyone taking something the wrong way.
[/quote]
Ahhhh sarcasm but still no video







heres my smiley face.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Heres another go at it.

The:

Marauder

Trecker

Holiday

Roper

Lariat

Rodeo

Coyote

Texan

Shootist

Goahead and have a good belly laugh cuz Jimmy Crack Korn and I dont care!


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

The Ripper sounds cool, but I don't think that someone would like to own a slingshot named "The Ripper"


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is the first video, You can see the video is fine until I set the camera into long distance mode, Then it decides to go all messy you cant see crap and can only hear the hits, In process of uploading the second video that is done with different camera that works properly


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is second video that is atleast full frames and somewhat decent.

8 hits


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow! That's some good and fast shooting there Gib! I count 8 hits and 15 shots... really nice.

Notice how this format almost forces you to get a lot better at your point & shoot and increases your all around shooting efficiency as well? I feel doing a lot of practice like this, moving back as you master each closer distance... might be a real good way to get better quicker.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I sort of like The Bronco.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> I sort of like The Bronco.


So, Dgui... are you going to be using one of your pickle fork shooters in your entry? I've made a couple of clones of your design, and even mounted the whole fork top in a more ergo handle... but I'm just not that accurate with it... and I'd like to see how you're doing it just for my own enlightenment.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Good shooting, Gib.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Gib said:


> Here is second video that is atleast full frames and somewhat decent.8 hitshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbY-OyYgAGE


Thats more like it someone to go up against when I get the cans I will try a speed video bound to miss some at that speed though nice form Gib.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good shooting!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. Im sure ill be going at it again today


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

impressive this speed shooting is


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is one final shove at it.

The Sentinel .


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

The Snapper as in snapping turtle with those huge jaws.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Around this area we call 'em "Alligator Snapping turtles"... they're some mean, nasty hombres.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

How about the Aligator slingshot then or jaws


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been asked to use a soda can unfortunately I cant find any so I went ahead and posted another entry using a much smaller can I hope this is adequate and laid to rest any indifferences with any members.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA_dhNFmyPo


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I dont know why the previous post did not work but here it is.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

This is excellent shooting, Hawk! Very nice style and high accuracy. It's a joy to watch.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Now thats shooting and that can was tiny, i enjoyed it that much i forgot to count will have to watch it again, jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice shooting hawk!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> I dont know why the previous post did not work but here it is.


I count 8, Good shootin


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hawk, I've got you at 8 for that latest video as well. I had to watch the shot at 2:03 probably 10 times before determining it was most likely a miss. It could have been a scrape, but looking at the video it looked like the backstop moved before the can did.

BTW, thanks for putting up another video. Top man!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

thats fine by me whatever you say i shoot you count


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

so **** cold over here makes shootin hard!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A last ditch effort.

The Trekker.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

dgui said:


> A last ditch effort.
> 
> The Trekker.


If the winner doesnt use one of the 100 names you have suggested, I will be stunned.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Naw, the winner is gonna use the name I used, _i.e._, the "sidewinder".


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Just one more.

The Hombre or how bout The Lobo.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Entry Number 4 I think im addicted to this I cant help myself heres another video.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Entry Number 4 I think im addicted to this I cant help myself heres another video.


I would have more videos up but constant rain for last 3 days here.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes I feel for you I cant stand the rain either it's dodgy here you have no idea what it's going to be like from one day to the next and the forecasters on tv are usually wrong.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Yes I feel for you I cant stand the rain either it's dodgy here you have no idea what it's going to be like from one day to the next and the forecasters on tv are usually wrong.


Ya know if it wasnt so **** cold I would be shooting in the rain!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The shooter gives the effect of a Tribal like weapon or intrument of war. It is scewed with spikes almost like jagged teeth of a wild ravenous animal. It is Primal and of the basist survial instinct of clawing and ripping its victums to a cruel blody unmerciful defeat. Ok, anyway Im getting a little carried away. But here is another sort of list to reject. Im shooting for a worlds record.

The:

Mayan

Zulu

Viking

Warlord

Dingo

Tribe

Instrinct

Primal


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

What better name than "no name" SS.

This would drive dgui CRAZY!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

SlingMan said:


> What better name than "no name" SS.
> 
> This would drive dgui CRAZY!


Don't you think that he IS crazy!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Frodo said:


> What better name than "no name" SS.
> 
> This would drive dgui CRAZY!


Don't you think that he IS crazy!






















[/quote]

I even think so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

*Fair WARNING*

This contest ends Sunday at midnight, central standard time.

So far there's only been two entrants... and Hawk is in the lead with 9 hits on a can and 4 videos. Gib is currently in second with 8 hits on a can and 2 videos. I really expected a lot more participation in this contest especially with the easy straight forward format... guess we'll see what transpires...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Time is a cruel Mistress... one last day to get your entry in.
Contest ends tomorrow night at midnight.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent shooting Gib! You can also see in the video the advantage tubes have over flats as far as reloading and shooting at targets faster. The tubes are a lot less prone to getting tangled. They don't get all turned around as do flats,making reloading a lot faster. Good job Bud! Flatband


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Predator entry No5


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys, Been really busy last few days got some shootin in but didnt have time to post my vid till now so here we go






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBj0ARXTY9s

entry 4 is my best one with 9 hits.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-w6jFUbdmY


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well Gib, it looks like you have the lead with 9 hits and 6 videos... good shootin' Man!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

How does that work then Bill I also had nine hits with five video's surely it's a draw on hits 9 each. it's now on the average I have not looked at that but that I assume is the amount of shots fired within the alotted time giving an average score on the videos posted not the amount of videos you post.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I think it should be a shoot out, 9 each. i dont think it fare, so that mean if i hit 10 1st go, and never made a other video, and some one had 50 go.s and hit 10 on his last he wins, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have just watched Gibs videos and overall he has 44 hits with 6 videos these are the results vid1=8 hits vid2=8hits vid3=8hits vid4=9hits vid5=5hits vid6=6hits on video five he puts his starting time at 23 seconds it actually starts at 17 seconds. He is also using much larger ammo which I understood would have some impact on the skill level as you were asking to show the ammo you were using. I have rechecked my video's one has 9hits and 2 have 7 and 2 have 8 giving a total of 39 hits with five videos And Gib also has many more misses in the alloted time than I do which drags down the average surely my average is higher ?.


----------



## Giblet (Sep 14, 2010)

Whatever the outcome im happy with either slingshot, Both are gorgeous and makes no difference to me!

Also for some messed up reason I am unable to log into Gib.

I cannot recover the password of Gib either as it says user does not exist....


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

No, Gib is the winner.
In the event of a tie, the tie breaking priority was, 1) Most hits in a minute 2) Most videos entered 3) Best percentage

From page 4 of this thread:

///////////////

Remember guys, you can and should post more than one video. It's good for the practice, and it's good for the sport.

And in fact... *IN THE EVENT OF A TIE* the criteria for the tie breaker will be different than what you may think... it will go to the one who posted the most entry videos first and _then_ who's hit percentage is the highest.

I'm of the mind that more videos on youtube is one of the things, among several, that will help promote this sport... so that's my first priority.... more exposure.

///////////////

So it's Gib with the win because he had 9 hits and 6 videos.

PM your mailing addresses, Both of you, and the slingshots will be in the mail this afternoon.
Thanks for participating... And Gib, you're going to have to come up with a name for this design!


----------



## Giblet (Sep 14, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> No, Gib is the winner.
> In the event of a tie, the tie breaking priority was, 1) Most hits in a minute 2) Most videos entered 3) Best percentage
> 
> From page 4 of this thread:
> ...


Thanks bill pm will be send immediately and I will see what I can come up with!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok understand it was about promoting slingshots got it,


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

CONGRATS to both shooters!!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

SlingMan said:


> CONGRATS to both shooters!!!


I cant be human as I cant seem to avoid hardwork.


----------

